# Appliquer les regles dans Mail



## Fanoo (6 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

j'ai defini des regles dans mail pour associer des couleurs par compte d'envoi .mac utilisé. Tout marchait bien avec Jaguar.

Actuellement, je vois que, dans "Messages Envoyés", mes messages envoyés depuis que j'ai mis Panther (et donc aussi le nouveau Mail) ne changent pas de couleur en fonction du compte .mac d'envoi. C'est seulement quand je demande "Appliquer les regles" dans le menu Message que les couleurs sont bien appliquées...

pourquoi faut-il faire cette manipulation ? pourquoi cette commande menu existe-t-elle si les regles sont censées s'appliquer automatiquement ? merci pour vos reponses


----------



## Bilbo (7 Novembre 2003)

J'ai dû refaire tous mes comptes dans Mail sous Panther. La conversion des prefs n'est vraiment pas au point. Ça a l'air de marcher, mais en fait pas du tout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tu quittes Mail, tu poses le dossier ~/Library/Mail sur le bureau et tu refais tous tes comptes et prefs. Ensuite tu importes les vieilles boîtes aux lettres et ça roule.

À+


----------



## alfred (7 Novembre 2003)

j'ai eu un problème similaire. 
je change la couleur des messages de certains correspondants et comme toi elle ne changeait pas. 
puis dans les règles j'ai changé "de" "est égal à" (ce qui aurait du fonctionner puisque chaque couleur est associée à une adresse bien précise) en "de" "contient" et là ça a marché.


----------



## Fanoo (7 Novembre 2003)

merci pour le conseil, cependant la recuperation de mes prefs s'est faite assez bien pour moi,
sauf  cette histoire de couleurs de messages,
et surtout, cette question : a quoi sert la fonction "Appliquer les règles" du menu message dans yn systeme tout automatique.
quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## Fanoo (7 Novembre 2003)

OUI, moi aussi
j'ai changé "est egal a " en "contient" et ca a marché ensuite.


----------



## maousse (7 Novembre 2003)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> et surtout, cette question : a quoi sert la fonction "Appliquer les règles" du menu message dans yn systeme tout automatique.
> quelqu'un a une idée ?


pour créer une nouvelle règle et l'appliquer aux messages figurant déjà dans la boite de réception. Sinon, cette nouvelle règle ne s'applique qu'aux nouveaux messages reçus (enfin, me semble-t-il 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## delta (7 Novembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> pour créer une nouvelle règle et l'appliquer aux messages figurant déjà dans la boite de réception. Sinon, cette nouvelle règle ne s'applique qu'aux nouveaux messages reçus (enfin, me semble-t-il
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exact !


----------

